# Painting Sides of Tank



## bigfish93 (Jul 7, 2009)

I am going to paint the back of my tank black and I know this is something that most people do. I started wondering if painting the sides of the tank black would keep more light in the tank and make the fish feel more secure. The only problem I see with painting the sides of the tank is that I would not be able to view the tank from the side. Has anyone painted the sides of their tank before and noticed any pros or cons?


----------



## Nubster (Aug 1, 2011)

I paint the back and sides of all my tanks. Not sure if there are pros or cons, I just like it better that way. I think the fish would feel a little more secure not having things coming at them from the sides as well as the back. It might even help them from crashing in to the sides if they decide to dart across the tank but I don't know...that's just a guess.


----------



## Eddie1KRR (Sep 9, 2011)

bigfish93 said:


> I am going to paint the back of my tank black and I know this is something that most people do. I started wondering if painting the sides of the tank black would keep more light in the tank and make the fish feel more secure. The only problem I see with painting the sides of the tank is that I would not be able to view the tank from the side. Has anyone painted the sides of their tank before and noticed any pros or cons?


I really don't know the pros and cons just yet, but for my smaller blacked out tanks in the rear, I just used black vinyl. Not as cheap as paint, but not as permanent / hard to scrape off later either of you change your mind. I personally view 1 of my tanks from the side half the time, so I would be hesitant to make a semi permanent commitment like paint.

I do vinyl decals on the side, and have miles of black vinyl you can use as a tester before you commit, or, semi permanent too, depending on how you use it, and how you put it on. If you want to try that route, just pm me, and I can send you some material cheap.


----------



## PRIMESIX (Dec 20, 2011)

I think painting the back of your aquarium is ok, however before you paint the sides keep in mind if you decide to relocate your tank at a later date you may regret that decision depending on the angle of your tank. That's just my opinion... good luck with your decision.


----------

